# Sweet & gentle pit bull gives baby best friend loving kisses



## Robert59 (Jun 22, 2020)

This clip of a baby and pit bull spending some quality time together will brighten your day.  

https://www.yahoo.com/news/sweet-gentle-pit-bull-gives-132508078.html


----------



## moviequeen1 (Jun 23, 2020)

Robert,thanks for posting this cute video
One of my nieces,Liz has a 3 yr old rescued pit bull named "Mr Toad'{she didn't name him}. I met him last Dec  at Xmas when I was with my brother and family.
He took him a couple days to get use to me, he is a very sweet/affectionate dog


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 23, 2020)

This was my daughters'  Pitbull, rodders... with me... he was rescued at 7 months after being found suffering from the Pavo virus... we didn't know his background, or what the breeders did to him or his stock background, and he was very angry even at 7 months , but over the years he became a different dog, calm, and playful.. and was easy to have around, but we had to never forget to watch him carefully because if he turned in a split second in anger he would have been very capable of tremendous damage, he was strong as an OX... I would have never left him with a baby tho'..  and we watched him very carefully with the other pups..


----------



## Butterfly (Jun 23, 2020)

My last dog, Bonnie, was a neglected and abused pitbull that I adopted from the shelter when she was 7-1/2.  She was one of the sweetest dogs I've ever had, in spite of how lousy her life had been before she came home with me.


----------

